# Slavic Spelling Alphabets



## jjdmk

Hi -

 I am developing a world spelling alphabets site and am looking for spelling alphabets from all languages including Slavic ones.

 Spelling and radio alphabets are tables that consist of an alphabet with words assigned to each letter of the given alphabet. In general each word begins with the letter it is representing. For example A = Alpha B = Bravo and so on.

 If anyone knows of a resource I would be most appreciative.

xxx

 Thank you.

 Sincerely,
 Joe


----------



## Athaulf

jjdmk said:


> Hi -
> 
> I am developing a world spelling alphabets site and am looking for spelling alphabets from all languages including Slavic ones.
> 
> Spelling and radio alphabets are tables that consist of an alphabet with words assigned to each letter of the given alphabet. In general each word begins with the letter it is representing. For example A = Alpha B = Bravo and so on.


The pages on Omniglot.com contain a wealth of information about the alphabets of most (if not all) Slavic languages with a standardized writing system. Also, these days it should be possible to find information on this topic on Wikipedia for any Slavic language.


----------



## Irbis

Official (for hamradio) Slovenian spelling alphabet is:
Ankaran
Bled
Celje
Čatež
Drava
Evropa
Fala
Gorica
Hrastnik
Izola
Jadran
Kamnik
Ljubljana
Maribor
Nanos
Ormož
Piran
Ravne
Soča
Šmarje
Triglav
Unec
Velenje
Zalog
Žalec
Queen
dvojni v (W)
iks (X)
ipsilon (Y)


----------



## Ljelja

I found this alphabet for Serbia, but it has probably changed since some of these places are in Montenegro.  Then again, maybe they have not got around to updating it yet!
(NOTE: I can not write accents so " = v, ' = / and dj = d with - . If somebody can fix it, please go ahead.)

A = Avala
B = Beograd
C = Cetinje
D = Drina
E = Evropa
F = Futog
G = Golija
H = Heroj
I = Igalo
J = Jadran
K = Kosovo
L = Lovc'en
M = Morava
N = Nis"
O = Obilic'
P = Pirot
Q = Kvorum
R = Ruma
S = Sava
T = Timok
U = Uz"ice
V = Valjevo
W = duplo ve
X = iks
Y = ipsilon
Z = Zemun

C' = C'uprija
C" = C"ac"ak
DJ = Djakovica
DZ" = Dz"ep
LJ = Ljubovija
NJ = Njegos"
S"= S"abac
Z" = Z"abljak


----------



## Maja

Ljelja said:


> L = Lovćen
> N = Niš
> O = Obilić
> U = Užice
> Ć = Ćuprija
> Č = Čačak
> Đ = Đakovica
> Dž = Džep
> NJ = Njegoš
> Š = Šabac
> Ž = Žabljak


Done!


----------



## Q-cumber

*Maja*
Is Dž or Nj treated as one letter?


----------



## Duya

Q-cumber said:


> Is Dž or Nj treated as one letter?



Yes, [Dž, Nj] as well as Lj.

<wow, I can finally post URLs >


----------



## Maja

Q-cumber said:


> *Maja*
> Is Dž or Nj treated as one letter?


As Duya said -> yes. 
Their Cyrillic  corresponding letters are:

dž = џ
nj = њ 
lj = љ.


----------



## chernobyl

Here is the Bulgarian (Cyrillic) standard:

А	Антон
Б	Борис
В	Васил
Г	Георги
Д	Димитър
Е	Елена
Ж	Живко
З	Захари
И	Иван
Й	Йордан
К	Кирил
Л	Людмил
М	Мария
Н	Николай
О	Огнян
П	Петър
Р	Румен
С	Стефан
Т	Тодор
У	Уляна
Ф	Филип
Х	Христо
Ц	Цветан
Ч	Чавдар
Щ	Щерю
Ш	Шипка
Ъ	Ер-голям
Ь	Ер-малък
Ю	Юлия
Я	Явор


----------

